# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  sicilly, malta and the aeolian islands

## nnoska

leaving next month, want to go diving as well as sight seeing, we are flying into catania and were going to concentrate on the east coast, taormina looks good for diving and sight seeing, the aeolian islands i have heard are great for diving also, i have read the threads here and they have been helpful any other input or info thanks

----------


## JoshA

Many years ago we cruised around Italy and stopped at Taormina. Beautiful Greek amphitheater and beaches there. One vivid memory was sailing past Stromboli belching lava, smoke and sulfur. Not sure if it's still active. The volcanic nature of those islands probably makes for good diving on steep walls and pinnacles but I don't know from experience. On our recent trip to some of the Greek islands, snorkeling paled in comparison to the Caribbean. Water was colder, fish less colorful and coral scarcer.

----------


## nnoska

i hear its still active and i have read the diving is good as well, ferries go there from the main land daily....well see

----------

Erik,
Sorry I missed replying to your post earlier. If you are still finalizing your plans, consider including the city of Mdina in Malta when you visit that country. It is called the "Silent" walled city &amp; indeed, being there, especially at night with no cars at all, is an amazing experience. We stayed at the Xara Palace which I highly recommend. Malta is an historical gem---so much to see, the beaches are good &amp; I understand the diving is, too. Many Brits go there for vacation but it seems to be off the beaten track for Americans. We loved it.
Julia

----------

